# Volcano Red McLaren 12c Spider



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Let me start by saying, this colour, this colour might just be the nicest i have seen in person. It is truly stunning :doublesho

I spent 3 long days getting this back into shape for the new owner to enjoy. 
After a wash and decontamination looking pretty good

DSC_0001 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0004 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

But there were plenty swirls to be found

DSC_0008 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Couple of sets with wool

DSC_0016 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0020 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Much better, flake is amazing :doublesho

DSC_0022 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Using initiative to make compounding easier. When doors go up, more can be seen :thumb:

DSC_0024 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0026 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Worryingly there were sanding marks on the other side

DSC_0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Closer

DSC_0001 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0004 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I went ahead and assumed that this crease you can see in the middle of the light may be something to do with the sanding marks

DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

More sanding marks

DSC_0014 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0020 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0021 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0026 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0027 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After wool, ready for refinement

DSC_0031 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0032 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rear licence plate area tidied up

DSC_0037 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0038 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Down to the bumper and shock horror….

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rotary

DSC_0043 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0044 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then compounded with the erg

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Tight bits done

DSC_0048 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I saved the worst job for last. As a lot of the car was covered with dealer ppf, which they kindly mounted the plates too, i had to remove them purely by hand without solvent which took ages

DSC_0051 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And then set about correcting the etching and marring

DSC_0064 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Much better

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Now time for refinement, this is the best bit

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Feint holograms to remove

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0071 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

A wider view

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0070 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once it was all refined the little bits were taken care of. Interior leather and bespoke luggage were treated in the same manor

DSC_0073 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Wheels were treated with Artdeshine wheel protector and Artdeshine tyre coat

DSC_0076 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Body was waxed with DEF WAX No1

DSC_0079 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0080 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0084 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0087 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0088 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0089 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0090 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0093 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0094 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So as always a lot of images. Hopefully the honest correction shots justify the glory shots, no lying or post production at all except for blurring out reg plates etc. I hope you all enjoy and appreciate its majesty


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Fantastic work as always :thumb: and absolutely gorgeous colour. Would put that on par with midnight purple and Renault Mars red 

Not keen on the car itself but that luggage is smart


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Amazing finish there matt. Top notch.

Love the colour and the flake pop. You have done a fantastic job. 
Nice touch doing the luggage as well.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

wow what a beast. Stunning work


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great job Matt, is wool the optimal pad, can any foam match the performance does that equate to the cut available with minimal refinement needed ?

Wow that is all fantastic a true reflection of your skill plus craft, that passion really does come across in the beauty of the final outcome. 

Going back for another look, thx John Tht.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

The car looks so perfect it could be a computer generated image!
Absolutely stunning, amazing job!


FK3 - Blue and Black Edition


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

That's just gorgeous! What a lovely paint colour. You've really done it justice. Superb job :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Stunning job. Nice wax choice.:thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Cracking work and beautiful colour :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like a pool of deep red blood in the darker shots, amazing colour, oh and the finish is as usual 'Outstanding'
Matt.

:thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Saw my first 12c in norn iron on M1 last Friday. Couldn't believe how low they are there tiny. Was orange looked great but that red looks stunning great work.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW!! 

What a stunning finish on a stunning car and colour!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning nice work


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Matt that colour has to be the best one you have done, Stella job.
Matt please send me a link or name of your black stand lights mate, they are what I've been looking for if you don't mind.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

A really nice job on a really nice car, as the others have said, nice colour, I'm so jealous of your abilities and job, thank you for sharing this with us all :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

What a car and great finish, I really like the colour too.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Even swirl marks behind the number plate!!:buffer:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning mate and another superb thread. I don't think you could ever post to many pictures of a car and colour like that. Amazing fleck in the paint


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning colour and finish Matt! 

I remember Rob Leys doing one in the same colour and it came alive and looked absolutely awesome outdoors in the sunlight. :argie:



chongo said:


> Matt that colour has to be the best one you have done, Stella job.
> Matt please send me a link or name of your black stand lights mate, they are what I've been looking for if you don't mind.


Search Gorilla stands Chongo.  (Just in case Matt hasn't been in touch or others are now wondering also).

Alan W


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great to see a true professional create a stunning masterpiece, lovely motor, amazing colour and fantastic finish
The owner must be over the Moon.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Stunning job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Great to see a true professional create a stunning masterpiece, lovely motor, amazing colour and fantastic finish
> The owner must be over the Moon.


Mclaren did a great job, but the 570s is a truly stunning car.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Stunning job as ever Matt, stuuning depth in that paint.:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chongo said:


> Matt that colour has to be the best one you have done, Stella job.
> Matt please send me a link or name of your black stand lights mate, they are what I've been looking for if you don't mind.


I will pm you a few different options later this evening bud. They have a couple of different useful products


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

That is awesome...

Lovely colour....Looks Candy Apple...


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Absolutely stunning turnaround. Colour looks a lot like Nightfire Red that Rover used a lot in the 1990s.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful work on a stunning car, and that colour is sublime :buffer:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic work. That colour is stunning.


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

*Superb*

Looking good pal,top job as always :thumb:


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

What an amazing job!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

the fleck in that paint is crazy, and what a lovely looking car shape wise


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Well done Matt top job, hopefully see you at the Ricoh


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow wow wow stunning work and car!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Matt,

Long time no see,

As always dude, Top top work from you mate.......:buffer:

Russell


----------

